# Cubase Expression Map Creator



## wickedw (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Expression Map Creator (EMC) is a tool for quickly creating expression maps for use in Cubase.

The reason for the creation of this tool is to save time setting up and maintaining expression maps, which is a cumbersome manual process. To achieve this EMC loads instruments and the articulations (+ additional information like keyswitches, midi channel, etc.) from a single or a collection of yaml files. This allows you to quickly copy those yaml files and adjust per instrument/library. You can use that same file to do any updates to your expression maps, and then just regenerate the expression map for it.

I know there are other tools that can create expression maps, this is just my way and I thought I'd share it 

The principle is simple: create a YAML file and load that into the tool to generate the horrid xml file used by Cubase for expression maps. Then just import that file into cubase as an expression map.

Example:

```
map:
  SSS Violins 1:
    legato:
      ks: 0
      chan: 1
  SSS Violins 2:
    long-cs:
      ks: 1
      chan: 2
```
Those few lines will generate 2 expression maps (one for violins1, one for violins2). I have more examples and additional information over at the Github page: https://github.com/simonsteur/expression-map-creator

You'll also be able to download to the tool for windows and mac (M1 only currently I'm afraid, haven't gotten the compiling to work for intel based macs yet): https://github.com/simonsteur/expression-map-creator/releases/tag/v1.0.0

If you have any questions or comments I will try my best to maintain this tool and answer your questions but I have other stuff to do from time to time (I like to pretend I do anyway).

A little video of the (very simple) gui:


----------

